# Stevens-Händler in KA



## hillsrider (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo z'amm!
Ich war die letzten paar Wochen bei den unterschiedlichsten Händlern (auch weiter weg) Probe fahren. Letzten Endes bei rausgekommen ist ein Stevens S8. DIe Frage ist nur, wo kauf ich es? BikeLager fällt aus eigener Erfahrung schonnmal raus.
Dann gibts da noch das Radwerk in der Waldstadt und den Fahrradmarkt Henschel. Kamen mir beide recht kompetent vor. Beim Henschel gibts laut Verkäufer 4 Durchsichten gratis dazu. Wie sieht das beim Radwerk aus? Und was is wenn ich z.B. andere Reifen will?

Grüße, Chrissie


----------



## Phil88 (5. Dezember 2009)

kenn die beiden händler nich...

gekauft hab ich mein cube auch beim bikelager. beim verkauf haben die eigentlich nen echt guten eindruck gemacht. sonderwünsche und so waren auch alles kein problem, und gegen ende des jahres gibts auch bis zu 30% rabatt auf die alt-jahres modelle, also jetzt auf die 09er modelle.

die schlechten erfahrungen hab ich eigentlich erst später gemacht bei reperaturen. sie sind zwar wahnsinnig kulant find ich, (müssen sie aber eigentlich auch sein). technisch bewegen sich die mechaniker allerdings eher auf heimwerker niveau... seitdem mach ich mein krams auch selbst 


Hier ist noch ne Liste: Stevenshändler. In Rastatt oder Calw gibts noch Händler

Das "Radwerk" ist ne Filiale vom BikeLager 

Henschel sagt mir gar nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grosser1609 (6. Dezember 2009)

hillsrider schrieb:


> DIe Frage ist nur, wo kauf ich es?



Beim cyclesport in Remchingen.


----------



## hillsrider (6. Dezember 2009)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Beim cyclesport in Remchingen.


Okay das wär auch recht nahe. Aber wieviele Durchsichten sind da dabei? Wie verhalten sie sich beim Teiletausch bei nem Neukauf von nem Bike?


----------



## Grosser1609 (7. Dezember 2009)

Durchsichten (Inspektionen?): k.A. 
-> Tel. 07232-78645
    Fax 07232 79657
[email protected]
Teile tauschen: warum sollte das ein Problem sein?


----------



## Addo (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann Cyclesport aus Remchingen auch nur empfehlen!


----------



## Eike. (7. Dezember 2009)

Mehr als eine Nachkontrolle nach ein paar Monaten macht sowieso nicht wirklich Sinn und das bietet eigentlich jeder Händler an. Es ist ja kein Auto das regelmäßig zur Inspektion muss.


----------



## black soul (8. Dezember 2009)

wenn du da ein neues bike kaufst, ist die erste "inspektion" eh meist mit drin. 
teile tauschen ist kein problem, kannste alles haben.


----------



## Znarf (15. Februar 2010)

Hi Blacksoul!


Alles klar?

Diese Saison müsst ihr mal in den BlackForest kommen 


Grüße Znarf


----------



## windei01 (15. Februar 2010)

In Landau gibt es noch einen Laden namens velo-discount, der eine Eigenmarke vertickt (Wildfang). Ein gutes PL-Verhältnis hat der Laden. Als Versender taugen die Jungs gar nichts (eigene Erfahrung). Aber wenn man eh in der Nähe wohnt, lohnt vielleicht das Hinfahren. Ist kein Stevens, aber bei Hardtails ist die Marke doch nahezu egal (meine Meinung).


----------



## saturno (16. Februar 2010)

hillsrider schrieb:


> Okay das wär auch recht nahe. Aber wieviele Durchsichten sind da dabei? Wie verhalten sie sich beim Teiletausch bei nem Neukauf von nem Bike?



10 durchsichten getauscht wird alles was du willst und ne warme mahlzeit nebst kaffeeklatsch ist auch schon dabei

man oh man warum fragste die nicht direkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

